# Easy boots



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2018)

I am considering buying some Easy Boots for Dapper Dan. He seems to go fine on paved roads, but I am thinking with his arthritis the Easy Boots might be a good idea. Do you think it would make a difference? I know with myself, walking barefoot on our tile floors vs. wearing shoes seems to help.


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 23, 2018)

I use Easy Boots too and I'm pretty sure it makes a difference and will be better with the shoes on. There are dampening pads available for the boots, or you can create your own pads out of a piece of a fitness mat. I did this for my old gelding who was wearing EB Epics years ago. He walked much better with the shoes on than without (he has osteo-arthritis). If you are looking for boots with a more flexible sole, the Equine Fusion are a great tip. I'm happy with both of them, EB and EF.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 23, 2018)

I would think they might help. Anything to reduce the concussion on the feet would probably help other joints too. I know if my feet are hurting more than usual, my back and hip starts acting up.

Cappy likes his boots, I see a difference in his stride length when he has them on.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 23, 2018)

His trim appt is next week. I will measure his hooves after that. How accurate does the measurement need to be? Would a tape measure work or do I need to use a caliper?


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 23, 2018)

I used a tape measure when I got Cappy his boots, they were Cavallo CLB Boots, though and not Easy Boots.

They had a little leeway in the measurement.

I will be interested to hear how you like the Easy Boots when you get them. Hope you post a picture or two.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 24, 2018)

I've never used the mini easy boots but am also thinking of getting a pair for Clem's fronts. Just to ease the shock on her joints a bit. We've ridden our big guys in easy boots for 10 years or more. They have come a long way in that amount of time. We liked them from the start but the boots they have now are just amazing! I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them. Also, if you have any questions regarding measurements give them a call. Small business run by a handful of people who are always eager to help.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 25, 2018)

Dapper Dan gets trimmed every four weeks. His next trim is May 8. Should I wait to measure then, or would it be close enough to a trim now? Looks as though he needs a size 2; there are a few fractions either way.


----------



## Northwolf (Apr 26, 2018)

They say, the ideal moment for measuring is 10-14 days after trimming. I would measure now and after the trimming. If there is a huge difference (I think it will be not a big difference if his hooves are trimmed every four weeks




), I would calculate the average. For the Easy Boot (Mini), I would recommend to take the larger size if the measuring is between two sizes. I use size 2 for the front hooves of my horses and size 1 for Teddys back hooves. But size 1 is very tiny, even for a small mini


----------



## candycar (Apr 26, 2018)

PM me, I might have a set of boots for you.


----------



## candycar (Apr 26, 2018)

OOps, never mind, they have fell apart. I guess rubber doesn't last forever.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 26, 2018)

Northwolf said:


> They say, the ideal moment for measuring is 10-14 days after trimming. I would measure now and after the trimming. If there is a huge difference (I think it will be not a big difference if his hooves are trimmed every four weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ), I would calculate the average. For the Easy Boot (Mini), I would recommend to take the larger size if the measuring is between two sizes. I use size 2 for the front hooves of my horses and size 1 for Teddys back hooves. But size 1 is very tiny, even for a small mini


This is what the rep at Valley vet suggested. His trimming is next week so I will measure again then. I did think his hind would be smaller than the front, but there was just a hair of difference. He will be size 2, I believe. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 1, 2018)

Trimmer was out today; he had his own calipers. He measured Dapper Dan for me and I ordered the Easy Boots. Size 2 on the back and size 3 on the front. Since he is on a 4 week trim schedule, the trimmer thinks Dapper Dan should not change hoof size much. If his toes start to grow out because he isn't rubbing them off, that might change things.

He uses Renegade brand on his big horses. He did not know anyone made miniature boots, so he was looking forward to checking that out.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 1, 2018)

Marsha Cassada said:


> He uses Renegade brand on his big horses. He did not know anyone made miniature boots, so he was looking forward to checking that out.


I use renegade on my riding horses too. I am totally in love with them. If they made mini boots I would switch in a heartbeat.

Like I said, my folks use Easyboot and have for years and years. I wouldn't hesitate to buy their boots. But if Renegade was an option I would totally take it. Plus, they come in super fun colors!!!


----------



## Cayuse (May 7, 2018)

Did the boots arrive yet?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 7, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> Did the boots arrive yet?


Not yet. One was on back order so I told them to wait and send them all at once. Hopefully later this week.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2018)

Boots arrived and I put them on him this morning.  We went for a 2 mile walk.  I checked them frequently, loosening/tightening the velcro.  He seemed comfortable with them.  I was most concerned about the back ones, shown in the second photo, whether they will rub on the front of his leg.  I will try them driving next.


----------



## MajorClementine (May 12, 2018)

So dad just got his first set of over the pastern EasyBoots for our Fjord team. He was a bit worried about them rubbing since we've always had low profile riding boots that came to just below the cornet band. We've driven the team several miles in them and zero out of 8 boots have rubbed. I can see what you are saying about the one back one, it looks a little crooked or something. If it does rub EasyBoot has the best customer service. Hopefully they'll make him a whole lot more comfortable.

On another note, has he shed out that nice or have you clipped him this year? I need to clip all of mine next week... they are yaks and it's getting hot.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 12, 2018)

I think it is a camera angle thing.  They are nice and straight across his leg.  I will be able to tell more about rubbing after another time or two.  Yes, he is clipped!


----------



## Cayuse (May 12, 2018)

They might drop down and confirm around his foot/pastern a little bit as they break in.  Cappy's  Cavallo boots looked like that and I was worried, but they worked out ok in the ankle depart!ent.  His did rub on the heel bulb a little, but that lessened with a few uses.  I put them on him during turnout and let him do his thing for an hour each day for about a week, if I remember right.  They reminded me of getting new riding boots, after a few wearings the boot "drops" and is more comfy. 

How thick is the sole of the boot? Does the hoof fit way down inside or just to the ridged  part where it looks like the sole starts?  They look well made.

Thanks for posting close up pictures.   Cute nose


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 12, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> They might drop down and confirm around his foot/pastern a little bit as they break in.  Cappy's  Cavallo boots looked like that and I was worried, but they worked out ok in the ankle depart!ent.  His did rub on the heel bulb a little, but that lessened with a few uses.  I put them on him during turnout and let him do his thing for an hour each day for about a week, if I remember right.  They reminded me of getting new riding boots, after a few wearings the boot "drops" and is more comfy.
> 
> How thick is the sole of the boot? Does the hoof fit way down inside or just to the ridged  part where it looks like the sole starts?  They look well made.
> 
> Thanks for posting close up pictures.   Cute nose ?


About to the ridge.  I haven't had a chance to put them on him again, but I will pay more attention.  We are going out to dinner tonight, meeting a son, and I have already put on my "face" .  No going back outdoors while I am all clean.  I will put them on him tomorrow, hopefully for a drive, and evaluate again.


----------



## Mona (May 12, 2018)

If I were you, I would snug those up tighter around the leg so that big gaping area is not there.  That will allow too much road debris in, and it is that type of thing that will likely be of concern to start rubbing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 12, 2018)

Okay.  I will snug them up more.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 13, 2018)

I drove him today with the boots.  Just a short half mile jaunt to see how things went when he was in harness.  At first he did not want them on his feet, but he seemed comfortable with them after a few minutes.  He trotted willingly.  I checked when we got home to see if any debris got in, as we went on gravel and grass.  Did not see anything.  I think they will work out fine.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 1, 2018)

I've used them several times now; also put them on him when we are just going for our walk.  Farrier was out today and looked things over.  He noticed the wear on the toes of the boots, but Dapper Dan's hooves are growing out instead of being worn square.  So it's a good thing.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 1, 2018)

Marsha how is the velcro on your boots? Is it really hard to pull apart?  The Velcro on my cavallo boots are about to give out and I have only used them lightly.  I'm not too happy with this.  I can get new Velcro straps but not sure if I want to bother buying new straps all the time.  I'm  thinking I should maybe put the money into new boots.  The plus side is I know that with the cavallos I CAN use the Velcro as its not super tight/hard to undo.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 1, 2018)

The velcro is pretty strong.  I don't think it will give out.  It used to take me about 15 minutes to get the boots on but I got them on in about 5 minutes this morning.  I usually let him walk about 50 yards, then stop to readjust, as he get his foot down in the boot--particularly on the back hooves as they are somewhat upright.  I think the farrier, who likes Renegade, was rather impressed with them.  I read the blog of a driver who went on a weekend-long trail trek.  She said the velcro failed, but the boots were not new.  I don't think I will be taking Dapper Dan on a 15 mile trek, so it probably won't be an issue for us.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 1, 2018)

That's good to know, thanks.  I won't be going on 15 mile treks either!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 1, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> That's good to know, thanks for clueing me in on the Velcro.
> 
> I won't be going on 15 mile treks either!


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 1, 2018)

Bah!  I tried to edit my post for clarity and it double posted as a quote.  Sorry.  I am still not used to the changes in the.format and I guess I hit the wrong thing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 2, 2018)

Since I got the boots to help with Dapper Dan's arthritis, I doubt we will go on any 15 mile treks.  I don't think I could ride in a cart that long!  I do plan to go at least 4 miles when the dirt road dries up a little.  Where the water comes off the mountains, it makes a bog across the dirt roads, even though everything else is bone dry.


----------



## Hippoholic Miniatures (Aug 1, 2018)

I use Easyboot Miniboots #3 on one of my miniatures and Easyboot Epic #0000 on the other when competing CDE.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 1, 2018)

I was wondering if the size 2 might be a little small for Dapper Dan's hind feet, so today I tried putting the #3 size on the back when we went for our walk.  No boots on the front.  The #3 are too large; it's better to be a little snug, I think.  The hoof actually turned inside the boot even though I had it snugged up with the velcro.  So, now I'm content with the hind boots being a little snug.  That's better than too loose.  He wears #3 on the front and #2 on the hind.


----------



## diamond c (Jan 31, 2019)

I know its been almost a year but how did your hoof boots work out, how long did they last.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 31, 2019)

They are working great.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 1, 2019)

Marhsa I'm so glad they are working for you! I did wrote up a blog and shared some boot comparisons that people here may find useful. When under heavy use the Easy boots did not hold up for me, but I have to admit I've bought 4 pairs in two years. LOL! So there was something redeeming about them.

https://theessentialhorse.com/2018/07/07/boot-comparison-2/


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 2, 2019)

Mindy, you use your horses a lot more than I use Dapper Dan. When these wear out I might check out the Fusion ones; I think the whole market in miniature boots is improving all the time. I did read your blog about the Easy Boots.


----------



## diamond c (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a team of mini donkeys and I am planning a 15 mile treck some time around October. Most of it will be gravel with a little pavement. What kind of boot do ya'll recamend


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 7, 2019)

diamond c said:


> I have a team of mini donkeys and I am planning a 15 mile treck some time around October. Most of it will be gravel with a little pavement. What kind of boot do ya'll recamend



Just above I share a blog post, with lots of pictures and a video, and talk about my experience with several different styles of miniature horse boots. I talk about what they were good for and how they held up for me. I put LOTS of miles on my minis, one of our drives was over 15 miles last summer, but that was only one day. We did several of these group drives as well as many many conditioning drives in between. The Easy Boots did not hold up well for us. I prefer the Equine Fusion boots. But again, the blog above talks about all of this


----------



## diamond c (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm prolly going to go with the easy boot. I just can't fork out that kind of money for the fusions.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 10, 2019)

diamond c said:


> I'm prolly going to go with the easy boot. I just can't fork out that kind of money for the fusions.



If you don't have to cross any water or deal with any mud you will probably be fine. But I will say that I have purchased 4 pairs of Easy Boots in the last 2 years because we use them up so quickly. The velcro just stops working and rocks get into the boots as they stretch out more and more. If I had only just purchased the Fusion boots to begin with I would have saved money! LOL!


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your experience about the boots in your blog, Mindy!  I am currently using the EB Minis and the Equine Fusion Active, and gave a try to the Cavallo CLB (not successful), I agree with all of your points.
I think the Active is actually the best boot on the market for minis. But for me, the Easy Boot Mini is a good alternative for using in training. I used them a lot: we did drives up to 22 miles last year. Actually, I mounted spikes on the boots to give the minis better grip on icy roads. This works great too!

(this was on a 7-mi run last sunday - Massai wears Easyboots on all 4 hooves and Moony on his front hooves)


----------



## diamond c (Feb 12, 2019)

WOW 22 miles and I thought I was stretching it trying to do 15.


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 13, 2019)

@Northwolf I love your minis! They are adorable!

I found on our several very long drives last year that the easy boots just flew off as we trotted down the trail. LOL. But we have to cross lots of water on our drives and the water and the sand and then the mud seemed to be too much for the easy boots velcro.

I wasn't able to take the Fusion boots on any of the very long drives as I didn't have them then, but I did take them out and we did some river crossings followed by many trotting miles on a gravel road and they stayed put AND didn't get rocks in them as I found the easy boots did. I was thrilled! LOL! 

I've been using the Fusions on our snowy, icy roads this winter and love how well they are working. They don't get snow packed into them and so far I haven't needed any studs on them. Here is a little video of Zorro walking down the icy road. He is booted on the fronts and not the hinds and you can see how slippery it is in some spots!



Zorro and I walked about 68 miles in the month of January and though he didn't wear the boots for all the miles, he did wear them for about 40 miles. They did great. I'm really looking forward to using them on our long wet drives this summer!


----------



## diamond c (Feb 14, 2019)

where do you get the equine fusions and how much are they. all I can find is from Chimacum and they are $105 each there.


----------



## Northwolf (Feb 18, 2019)

diamond c said:


> WOW 22 miles and I thought I was stretching it trying to do 15.


It's easy for a mini to do 15 or 20 miles a day IF they are in good shape  Meanwhile, my boys are laughing about distances under 10 miles. I met a driver last year who's driving endurance races with her mini up to almost 60 miles a day! Never undervalue a mini! 

@MindySchroder thanks, Mindy  Yes, I agree: I never had rocks or sand in the Equine Fusion Active's, even when we cross small rivers. We used the boots on alp trails too, they're very robust and the minis are sure-footed with the boots. I think, in the opposite, the Easyboots aren't usable for trails like that. But they're "good enough" for routine drives on normal roads under ideal conditions.
You're very hardworking with Zorro, that's great!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 20, 2019)

Thinking of getting boots for Midnight. Got a call in to the Equine Fusion folks. I'd rather chat with them than with a middleman. 
I'm very happy with the Easy Boots for Dapper Dan, but they do get debris in them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 6, 2019)

So, I got the Equine Fusion boots for Midnight. I have only put them on her to see if they fit (plastic bags on the hooves and standing on a clean cardboard, in case they need to be returned). They appear to fit fine, so we will try them going for a walk. I'll try to get a good photo of her in them at that time. She wears the smallest size made. 
She was like a dog when I put those plastic baggies on her feet, shaking her foot.


----------



## miniloosa (Oct 6, 2019)

I like the plastic bag idea. I do that for my own boots but didn't think to try hoof boots that way. I need to order some but they are costly so I need to get it right. The only ones that seem suitable are the easyboot minis size 3. Good luck and keep us informed


----------



## MindySchroder (Oct 6, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> So, I got the Equine Fusion boots for Midnight. I have only put them on her to see if they fit (plastic bags on the hooves and standing on a clean cardboard, in case they need to be returned). They appear to fit fine, so we will try them going for a walk. I'll try to get a good photo of her in them at that time. She wears the smallest size made.
> She was like a dog when I put those plastic baggies on her feet, shaking her foot.



You didn't tell me she shook her foot like a dog! That's so funny! I can't wait to see photos of her going for a walk in her new boots


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 10, 2019)

Today Midnight wore her Equine Fusion for the first time. We went for our 2 mile walk on paved road. I little more effort to put on than the Easy Boots but I'm sure I'll get better at it. This time I was taking time to make sure the hoof went into the boot properly and that I was attaching them correctly. She wasnt' sure she wanted anything on her feet at first, but didn't take long to adjust. She wears the two smallest sizes. The tiny back boots have a little heart in the tread. Not sure what that means!
After our walk, I checked to make sure there was no rubbing. Everything looked fine, so I think we are good to go. btw, we went in and out of ditches several times with no problem.
Picture not very good.


----------



## MindySchroder (Oct 10, 2019)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Today Midnight wore her Equine Fusion for the first time. We went for our 2 mile walk on paved road. I little more effort to put on than the Easy Boots but I'm sure I'll get better at it. This time I was taking time to make sure the hoof went into the boot properly and that I was attaching them correctly. She wasnt' sure she wanted anything on her feet at first, but didn't take long to adjust. She wears the two smallest sizes. The tiny back boots have a little heart in the tread. Not sure what that means!
> After our walk, I checked to make sure there was no rubbing. Everything looked fine, so I think we are good to go. btw, we went in and out of ditches several times with no problem.
> Picture not very good.


She looks good in them! I love the teeny tiny boots. Only the little ones, the 7 slims, 7 regular and the 8 slims have the hearts on the soles. I don't know why other than it makes it easy to tell them apart from the little bit larger sizes?

I will say the 8 slim is MUCH smaller than the 8 regular so it's not hard to tell at a glance!


----------



## diamond c (Feb 22, 2020)

I just discovered a product called “ Scoot Boot” has any one tried these or at least know anything about them ?


----------



## MindySchroder (Feb 22, 2020)

diamond c said:


> I just discovered a product called “ Scoot Boot” has any one tried these or at least know anything about them ?


They are a great option if your mini has big feet. I have a 40" tall pony and a 37" tall mini both wear a size 3 mini easy boot and a size 8 in Equine Fusion and neither of them fit in the scoot boot mini option. It's just too big.


----------



## diamond c (Feb 23, 2020)

That’s good to know


----------



## MajorClementine (May 25, 2020)

Bringing this older thread back rather than starting a new one... Candace is a little reluctant to move into her faster gaits for me. I'm thinking it's her feet. She'll trot no problem on smooth asphalt or sandy ground but as soon as it gets a little bumpy she slows WAAAAY down. Like a walk but slower. So I'm thinking of ordering front boots for her. I'm hoping they may fit more than one of my minis but I'll order them in her size. Off to shop and re-read about the Easy Boot and the Equine Fusion boots.


----------



## MindySchroder (May 25, 2020)

Zorro will do this if I am driving him without booting all four feet. I used to drive him that way and then he had a little laminitis attack last spring and I decided to boot him on all four for a long weekend drive we did, just to prevent any soreness since he was doing so well after being footy. After that he decided he really liked to be booted on all four (though he argues when I put the boots ON him. Sigh.) They have their way of communicating that's for sure!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 25, 2020)

Midnight does not like have her boots put on either, but she does fine once they are on. Dapper Dan holds up his foot to have his put on and taken off.


----------

